# granny goes full tilt and STILL, husband takes her back.



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Florida grandmother sentenced to six months in jail for public sex with younger man - NY Daily News


An older article but definitely a mind bender! Even at 68, she still goes full porno in front of the retirement community! lol


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll take your word for it lol


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

She had a pending DUI while driving a golf cart. Then she gets the drunk and disorderly, with lewd conduct...

Let alone EVERYONE got to view it...She is a real gem. 

I was just amazed that the judge gave her 6 months for the public sex thing! lol


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Talk about robbing the cradle!

Why that "young stud" probably didn't need any Viagra!

I really think that I would have thrown up had I ambled across that public tryst!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Six months in the can for doin' it in the dirt? That seems like a rather "stiff" sentence. That fella in Cali only got four months for raping his drugged victim. At least in this case, both parties consented! Of course, the other old folks may not have "consented" to the visual they were exposed to. Maybe I've got a rather insensitive/anarchist streak, but giving the local residents a bit of a shock and something to gossip about isn't a horrible thing after all. Rather than spend all the funds required to incarcerate these two, why not just slap them both with a hefty fine? Then, rather than a net drain on county resources, you've got a net gain.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Could you imagine how the perp walk went...Or more like when you meet the jail mates? "So, what you in for...." "Oh, I got drunk on a golf cart and banged a younger guy..." ROFL!!!!!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Six months in the can for doin' it in the dirt? That seems like a rather "stiff" sentence. That fella in Cali only got four months for raping his drugged victim. At least in this case, both parties consented! Of course, the other old folks may not have "consented" to the visual they were exposed to. Maybe I've got a rather insensitive/anarchist streak, but giving the local residents a bit of a shock and something to gossip about isn't a horrible thing after all. Rather than spend all the funds required to incarcerate these two, why not just slap them both with a hefty fine? Then, rather than a net drain on county resources, you've got a net gain.


*Greatly makes me wonder whether some of the viewees got physically aroused to the point that they sauntered on back inside their retirement bungalows to give it "the old college try!"

Now I'm making myself barf in my mouth!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Also, let's contrast this woman with the one in the other thread who shot hubby dead for bringing home porn.

Between the two, I know who I'd like to see more of in society. Hopefully we all have the gumption to engage in a little risky frisky behavior when we're 68!

(okay, so the DUI thing is bad, but c'mon, it was in a golf cart... not likely to kill any innocent bystanders when you're limited to 3HP)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Also, let's contrast this woman with the one in the other thread who shot hubby dead for bringing home porn.
> 
> Between the two, I know who I'd like to see more of in society. Hopefully we all have the gumption to engage in a little risky frisky behavior when we're 68!
> 
> (okay, so the DUI thing is bad, but c'mon, it was in a golf cart... not likely to kill any innocent bystanders when you're limited to 3HP)


*Oh, C'mon, Yeti-Man!

She could have well run over my hobbled a$$ out there somewhere off the fairway, out in the fescue, whose contact would have undoubtedly caused me to greatly improve my approach shot to the green!*


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i guarantee this is not her first rodeo, i am sure she has been hitting this guy and others for a while, this is the first time she got caught.....but let's face it he is not going any where, he know the score, some partners look the other way....as for her, maybe this cooling off in the klinker will give her pause to realize he wild behavior can have an impact on her freedom. I wouldn't surprise if that retirement community doesn't throw them out though.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lostinthought61 said:


> i guarantee this is not her first rodeo, i am sure she has been hitting this guy and others for a while, this is the first time she got caught.....but let's face it he is not going any where, he know the score, some partners look the other way....as for her, maybe this cooling off in the klinker will give her pause to realize he wild behavior can have an impact on her freedom. I wouldn't surprise if that retirement community doesn't throw them out though.


Yeah. Looks like a **** and wh0re situation. He probably can't keep up and she might have had a free pass to mess around.

Discretion was probably supposed to be practiced however and she appears to be losing control of her crotch.

It unfortunately looks like she loves her crotch monster more than her husband or family.

My mom, who is roughly the same age, ever pulled this **** and I'm not going to be talking with her for a long time and my kids would be keeping their distance as well.

This is stupid and deranged.


----------

